# n00b here



## LFC (19/12/14)

Hey guys, great forum, have been browsing for a few months!

Started on a Twisp clearo for a few months and now have an Aspire Mini Nautilus and iStick 

Been off cigs for around 8 months and hope to continue!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (19/12/14)

hi @LFC and welcome to the forum

Congrats on the 8 stinky free months

Way to go man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Hey guys, great forum, have been browsing for a few months!
> 
> Started on a Twisp clearo for a few months and now have an Aspire Mini Nautilus and iStick
> 
> Been off cigs for around 8 months and hope to continue!



Well done, 8 months...that is awesome

And you've upgraded to a great combination, should keep you happy for a at least a few more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

Wassup, well done and welcome to the forum @LFC

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/12/14)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats on staying off the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Belated welcome to the forum @LFC
Congrats on the 8 months stinky free! Great achievement
Enjoy the forum

PS - please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself. Makes it easier for everyone to recognise you and your posts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LFC (29/12/14)

Thanks all for the welcome!!!

Tx will do @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

